# p2p not able to download.



## User Name (Sep 21, 2008)

I can not able to d/l files using p2p clients.(utorent/flashget
it show some peers returned and connecting to peers but never conects 
this prob. was never before.
i use bsnl bb.
what is the prob. any other way to d/l.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 21, 2008)

What files are you trying to download? 
If there are seeds, then you'll get better connections than peers as the latter can go offline at any time and screw up the download


----------



## debsuvra (Sep 21, 2008)

User Name said:


> I can not able to d/l files using p2p clients.(utorent/flashget
> it show some peers returned and connecting to peers but never conects
> this prob. was never before.
> i use bsnl bb.
> what is the prob. any other way to d/l.



Check the numbers of Seeders and Peers for the torrent you are trying to download. If the torrent does only have a very small numbers of seeders then it is a largely probable that the torrent may not connect at all.


----------



## User Name (Sep 21, 2008)

I always check seeds before D/L any torrent.
it shows many seeds but connects to very few or nothing.

Status Available Peers: 232 Connected Peers: 1 Connected Seeds: 0 Connecting Peers: 17 Health: 94%

what should i do for d/l file.


----------



## pushkar (Sep 21, 2008)

Have you forwarded the port which you are using in µtorrent?


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 21, 2008)

Your seeds and peers may not be using the tracker(s) which you're using. Always search for the torrent which you're downloading on www.torrentz.com. It lists many trackers which are not included in the torrent file. Also, separate each tracker with a blank line in uTorrent.


----------



## User Name (Sep 21, 2008)

> Have you forwarded the port which you are using in µtorrent?


I don't know.

Does it also depends on timing? In night 2 to 8 am i got few connections but in day it is more.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 21, 2008)

Even without forwarding any port, you can get connected to seeds and peers. The speed'll be a bit less that's all. Follow my instructions and try.


----------



## User Name (Sep 22, 2008)

> Follow my instructions and try.



where r ur instructions.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 22, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Always search for the torrent which you're downloading on www.torrentz.com. It lists many trackers which are not included in the torrent file. Also, separate each tracker with a blank line in uTorrent.



BTW, you need to add the trackers in uTorrent.


----------



## User Name (Sep 23, 2008)

*I need Port forwarding*.

I use D-link GLB-502T modem Software Version: 	3.7.0D.1
Whenever i cilck on port forwarding it says
*you must enter IP adderss on LAN clients page for selected lan group to enter this setup.*

So go to lan clients and fill all things.
like
Lan selection:Lan group 1
IP address:192.168.1.2 (which my pc static address)
host name here wrote my pc name)
MAC address: (I wrote physical address )
then click on apply.
then i again cilck on port forwarding but again shows same msg. 

what is going wrong.

Help me


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 23, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=761731
May help.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 23, 2008)

MAC address  (Media Access Control) address is a six-pair set of hexadecimal numbers, for example, a1-c2-e3-44-5f-6d.

read this 

*kb.iu.edu/data/alfq.html


----------



## User Name (Sep 27, 2008)

After reading on port forwading web site. I done it in my router.

Protocol(Tcp)  Port Start Port End port map(all given same from utorrent port to be open) and also given name.	

after that i started utorrent & i checked for port open and it was open.

But utorrent still shows exclamation mark.And when i checked for port forward test it gives error msg.

What is going wrong 

Is Protocol(Tcp) right?


----------

